# 32PFL3008H/12 Enciende pero apaga la pantalla



## FranCasas (Mar 12, 2017)

Bueno, como dice el titulo tengo esta tv philips, la cual al enchufarla enciende la pantalla, pero se apaga al momento, aunque sigue habiendo audio(sigue encendida).
La fuente hace un ruido a mi parecer horroroso, y peor cuando al principio enciende los LED y luego se apagan. Hace un zumbido fuerte, y cuando apaga los led un poco mas bajo. He estado mirando en el esquema y he medido los diodos, pero ninguno esta cortado. He encontrado una resistencia de 4M7 desvalorizada un poco, la he cambiado pero sigue igual.
Si teneis alguna idea la agradezco, muchas gracias!
Aqui tengo el esquema de mi fuente Vestel 17IPS19-5P
https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/lcd/philips-32pfl3008h-12-psu-17ips19-5p-34669/
La he mirado por encima y debajo pero no veo nada quemado ni cortado.
Gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2017)

Fijate éste post : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/philips-32pfl3017d-77-problema-114551/


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 13, 2017)

Lo he revisado, pero no es mi problema. Mi problema se encuentra en la fuente de alimentacion y estoy 99% seguro. Lo que le pasa a la mia es que enciende, y la pantalla se ve como si no tuviese fuerza para mantener el brillo y se apaga. Pero sigue habiendo sonido, la tv funciona bien pero sin verse la pantalla(sin encenderse los LED).
No creo que tenga fundidos, porque he visto algunas con este fallo y nisiquera enciende la pantalla. 
Ademas el ruido de la mia no es como el del post que me adjuntas, no sale de los altavoces sino de la fuente, y no es tan fuerte, es un zumbido solo que un poco mas alto de lo normal.
Adjunto un video de lo que le pasa a la mia, algunas veces dura encendida algo mas, pero otras como ahora se apaga al momento, y se escucha un ligero zumbido de la fuente.
Ademas no creo que sea otra cosa, ya que hasta en standby se le oye zumbar levemente.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 17, 2017)

Estan presentes los voltajes de 12 y 24v, pero al momento de iniciar los led, llegan a 100v en la linea de alimentacion y luego se pierden. He revisado en busca de condensadores cortados, pero no he encontrado.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 18, 2017)

FranCasas dijo:


> He revisado en busca de condensadores cortados, pero no he encontrado.



¿Los desoldaste y mediste con un capacimetro?


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 18, 2017)

Siii, los he revisado y todos dan capacidad buena. Pregunte en la web de yoreparo y me dijeron que mirase el driver de los led y sus componentes de alrededor, los he probado pero los condensadores no estan cortados y todas las resistencias smd dan buena medida. Sospecho de que pueda haber algun led cortado, pero aunque lo hubiera no se porque zumba. Si teneis alguna idea gracias!
Aqui subí el síntoma a youtube donde se ve perfectamente lo que hace:




Además, cuando se apagan los led si se ilumina la pantalla con una linterna se ve la imagen por debajo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 18, 2017)

En mi modesta experiencia con TV's te puedo decir que la falla del backlight se puede presentar de las más diversas maneras. Dependiendo del fabricante y del tipo de falla, ésta puede ser:

1) Hay sonido, pero no imagen (en ningún momento se prende el backlight, ni siquiera por unos segundos)
2) Hay sonido, pero no imagen (se prende el backlight por unos segundos y luego se apaga y mantiene el sonido).
3) Hay sonido, pero no imagen (se prende el backlight por unos segundos y luego se apaga y no mantiene el sonido, es decir se apaga por completo).

Lo que comentas del zumbido puede ser un indicador de que efectivamente tu problema lo presenta la fuente, quizas el driver de los led presenta algún problema, pero no descartes de plano el backlight.

Si la electrónica nos ha enseñado algo, es que no podemos descartar de plano ningún componente, y eso incluye a los led.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 18, 2017)

Mi caso es el segundo. Enciende y despues de unos segundos se apaga, pero sigue habiendo imagen y sonido aunque no se ve por no tener retroiluminacion.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 18, 2017)

Me arme este comprobador 



 para ver si funcionan los led sin desmontar el tv, y lo hacen, el multimetro me marca 53v, lo cual creo que no es bueno porque deberia ser potencia de 3(54, 57,60v). 
Si teneis alguna sugerencia es agradecida.
Me dio por probar con la alimentacion de este probador los led y por otro lado encender la tele y se ve perfectamente, pero puede ser que hubiera leds cortados.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 19, 2017)

Ya he encontrado el problema, desmonte la tele entera y encontre 3 leds en corto, y ahora se que son de 3v, pero son dificiles de conseguir por aqui. Probe a ponerle uno de una tira de leds blanca pero no funciona, supongo que tendria que ser igual a los otros.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 19, 2017)

Exacto amigo, deben ser de las mismas características. Intenta comprar tiras led en algún local de desarme o la otra opción sería Ebay, pero habría que ver si sale a cuenta. 

Al menos ahora ya comprobaste el origen de la falla, y como te decíamos, los leds no se podían descartar de plano.

Suerte en la reparación. Ahí nos cuentas.


----------



## tecnochac (Mar 19, 2017)

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1682816.html#5844073


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 19, 2017)

Sii ese hilo lo abri yo ahi me recomendaron el probador de los led


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 23, 2017)

Por aqui por mi ciudad no pude encontrar leds, incluso fui a una tienda reparadora de tvs y me dijo que no reparaba led por lo poco que duraba la reparacion, no tenia nisiquiera tiras led de otros tv.
Finalmente he decidido pedirlos por aliexpress, aunque tarden bastante. He pedido leds de 3v y 0.3w ya que le medi el consumo a uno de los que funcionaba y estaba cerca de esa potencia.
Ahora toca esperar y ya os contare aver si consigo reconstruir la tira.


----------



## felipe (Abr 7, 2017)

sugerencia. mientras te llegan los leds puedes conectarle unas resistencias en serie. si cada led es de 3voltios, y una corriente de 300 ma. entonces entonces usando la formula de la ley de ohms es: cada led, 3vcd, corriente .300ma, resistencia 10 ohms, w igual a 1 w. de esta forma aunque alumbre menos, seria suficiente para " ver " la pantalla funcionando. saludos todos. felipe ascencio.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 16, 2017)

Al final esperé a que me llegaran los led, y despues de varios intentos se los solde y la pantalla ya funciona perfectamente, ya no se apaga, pero la fuente sigue haciendo el horroroso zumbido que hacía antes.
Esta vez, con los leds puestos la he montado y he grabado de cerca con el movil, y se escucha muy bien el zumbido.
Espero que tengais alguna idea, he revisado condensadores en corto y no hay, he revisado los ceramicos y no estan desvalorizados(hay uno codigo 331, 0.33nF que marca un poco mas) he mirado los smd y no da ninguno corto, no he visto nada mas,
Agradezco toda ayuda!


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 16, 2017)

Ese zumbido es probablemente debido a una frecuencia de oscilación baja.

Los condensadores (sobre todo los electrolíticos) no necesariamente se deben poner en corto para fallar. Hay técnicos que los comprueban con capacímetro, pero eso no es garantía suficiente de su correcto funcionamiento.

En lo personal - y dado que no tengo capacímetro - cada vez que debo intervenir una fuente, reemplazo todos los condensadores, independiente de si ven hinchados o no (especialmente esos de bajo valor que van en el primario). Son baratos, así que no me hago problemas. 

Por lo general, los condensadores sufren un gran desgaste y son componentes que usualmente fallan o se desvalorizan en las fuentes.

Respecto al zumbido, puede ir precisamente por algún condensador desvalorizado, alguna soldadura en mal estado o algún problema en la etapa de oscilación (PWM, MOSFET y componentes asociados).

Suerte, y ya queda cada vez menos para tener tu TV perfectamente operativo .


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 16, 2017)

He ido a cambiarle los condensadores que lleva de 27uf a 400v pero no tengo, y supongo que otros que sean del mismo voltaje no valdran tendran que ser de la misma capacidad tambien no? Por aqui tengo de 10 a 450 y de 220 a 400, tengo tambien de 100 a 385 pero no tengo esa capacidad exacta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2017)

Soldás dos alambres y en ellos 3 de 10 uF ,  y probás . . .


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 16, 2017)

Los he soldado, y el ruido es exactamente el mismo, ya no se donde mirarle.
Aqui os enseño una foto del montaje.


----------

